
I hate almost all software. (2011) - Killswitch
http://tinyclouds.org/rant.html
======
ryandvm
Great rant, but I always thought it was pretty ironic because I'm not aware of
a development environment that requires you to track more shit in your head
than Node.js and JavaScript.

Maintaining other people's JavaScript is easily the most frustrating and
inefficient development that I ever have to trudge through due to the
ceaselessly shifting landscape of Node packages and best practices (Grunt,
Gulp, Webpack, Backbone, Angular, React, callbacks, promises, await, etc...)
and the utter incapability of development tooling to assist due to
JavaScript's dynamic typing.

------
sonnyp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3055154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3055154)

